# Head Position Consistency?



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

MJ mentions in a few posts his preference for an upright head position (as opposed to tilted/cocked), citing Jack Koehler's book on one occasion. I am all for this as it seems to make a lot of sense from a head position consistency point of view. My problem, though, is if I keep my head upright (and rotated) and try to sight over the bands (shooting sideways and anchoring at earlobe), the bands touch my cheek a bit too forcefully, causing the shot to throw off to the right (I pull with right hand). The only way I seem to be able to get rid of these fliers is by tilting/cocking my head so that I can sight over the bands without having them touch my cheek forcefully. However, this introduces inconsistency in head position, and hence anchor point. Any suggestions out there?

Thanks a bunch,

Rog


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Many people tilt there head and are very accurate with it. I say if you shoot better tilting your head slightly then do it! Do what works for you and as long as your having fun what more can you ask for right?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tilt your head if it works. I do. I feel I shoot pretty good that way.


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Any hints on how to keep a consistent tilt? Do you tilt and then anchor or do you anchor somewhere imaginary in space and then tilt to sight along the bands? Thx


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I tilt my head ... I am not the greatest shot in the world, but I do all right. I use a floating anchor, back around my shoulder somewhere. I do not think that consistency of head position is so critical ... at leas not for me. What is critical is getting the bands lined up and sighting properly along the bands and fork tip. My real problem is all my hair ... hard to get just the right touch of band to cheek and not have my beard or hair foul the pouch as it passes.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Charles said:


> I tilt my head ... I am not the greatest shot in the world, but I do all right. I use a floating anchor, back around my shoulder somewhere. I do not think that consistency of head position is so critical ... at leas not for me. What is critical is getting the bands lined up and sighting properly along the bands and fork tip. My real problem is all my hair ... hard to get just the right touch of band to cheek and not have my beard or hair foul the pouch as it passes.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Lol!

I think inconsistent head position is not critical for windage, but I imagine it would play a large role for elevation.

R


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Basically what I do is what is in the following video... and just as with pretty much anything else, once you've done the steps a few times you'll be able to "just do them" without thought, by muscle memory.






This video goes over additional release techniques:






This one shows different angles and such






Once you've got "it" then you'll be able to do things most people would never even believe possible:






Have fun and be patient, do what's in the first video until it becomes second nature... and it won't be to long before you'll be doing what's in the last video!


----------



## sblrog (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank Bill. When I get some bandwidth, I'll download the videos that I haven't yet seen.


----------

